
Blender org's YouTube videos are now unblocked... at least for some - Rabidgremlin
https://www.blender.org/media-exposure/youtube-blocks-blender-videos-worldwide/?updated
======
ucaetano
> They updated terms and conditions for it and need to get monetized channel
> owners to approve that. Coincidentally our channel was set to allow
> monetization.

That's a funny one. The Blender channel was set by Blenter to monetization,
but whoever was responsible for it on Blender's side refused to accept the new
monetization terms because they refused to allow the channel to be monetized.

Additionally, the "Blender" account wasn't the actual content manager (owner),
that was a separate account "BlenderFoundation".

As BlenderFoundation owned the content but did not accept the new terms of
service, the Blender account did not have the rights to publish those videos,
and therefore the videos were blocked, as the original copyright holder did
not accept the terms.

